# An appeal on behalf of the national truss



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Let us cease writing all those terrible things.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

What terrible things?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know. It must involve trusses.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he is referring to all posts not by _Aramis_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think this is some kind of anti-bondage sentiment -- all this talk of trusses.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Trussbuster!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think he's using the 'talk with yourself' thread, another he created...to tell himself to stop making these,...well, crazy threads,...and 'terrible' threads. Something about trusses, too.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think he is referring to all posts not by _Aramis_.


I think he is referring to all the posts _by_ Aramis.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The man in the crowd with the multicoloured mirrors
On his hobnail boots
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy
Working overtime
A soap impression of his wife which he ate
And donated to the National Truss...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In my humble opinion all these nonsensical threads are overstaying their welcome.
Too much of a once funny thing destroys the fun.
Soon enough the reputation of TalkClassical will be one of nonsensical discussions rather than a serious place to discuss Classical music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This mess all started with inane polls. The fix is to remove the poll option. It wouldn't be necessary in a _mature, socially responsible forum_, but here we are subjected to the delightful whimsy of inquiring young minds.





:devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the whimsy inquiring young minds, but I also worry about Talk Classical's reputation. I love this place and I would like it to be seen as an important reference source and informative/instructive place to discuss classical music. Hopefully, a fun and friendly place too - but my point is the *excess* of these threads and polls, lately.

I don't think I can be called a humorless person. I do participate wholeheartedly in *some* of the fun.

But like everything in life, too much of a good thing sometimes becomes a bad thing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I like the whimsy inquiring young minds, but I also worry about Talk Classical's reputation. I love this place and I would like it to be seen as an important reference source and informative/instructive place to discuss classical music. Hopefully, a fun and friendly place too - but my point is the *excess* of these threads and polls, lately.
> 
> I don't think I can be called a humorless person. I do participate wholeheartedly of *some* of the fun.
> 
> But like everything in life, too much of a good thing sometimes becomes a bad thing.


So... eliminate the blasted polls! try it over a trial period - say one year. If things haven't gotten worse, make it permanent.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I concur fully on the polls. It makes the place look like an overhyped classical Idol contest.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The polls also have some valid uses. I don't think it's a matter of having or not the software capacity to make polls. If we didn't have this capacity, people would still organize polls out of regular threads, just by asking people to vote by posting instead of voting by clicking on poll options. The problem resides in the *use* of these things by the members, not in the things themselves.

I just feel that the silliness is becoming excessive and may impact on Talk Classical's reputation.

Anyway, this suggestion of doing away with the capacity to start polls isn't for me, but rather for Krummhorn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I would like [TalkClassical] to be seen as an important reference source and informative/instructive place to discuss classical music.


Not to rain on your parade or anything, but I don't see that ever happening. Do you, really? It's certainly never been in the past; and I just don't see how it could ever become this in the future.

It's a nice dream, though. I must say I share it. But if I held my breath waiting for it, I'd be dead in about three minutes.

It is what it is. Changes could disenfranchise some participants, maybe many. Who gets to decide who gets disenfranchised. Maybe a review of the rules, a revision even? But then they'd have to be enforced, consistently and even-handedly, even gently. How likely is that to happen?

[By the way, the reference in the OP is to a Monty Python sketch. Points to Aramis for that!]


----------

